# Indian Lake Hospice Tourney Results?



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Has anyone heard how the Hospice tournament at Indian went this past Sunday?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

I'm going from memory, so this isn't exact, but Roger Spears and his partner won it with 5 fish that weighed around 10 1/2 pounds. When interviewed in front of all of us, they said they did not pre-fish!

The Hospice folks put on their best tourney so far and are quickly getting this thing back up to the heights of the M.D. years. I heard 167 teams entered with all the big local names included. Prizes were given out to 80th place with about 3 pounds being the cut-off weight. There were many 5 fish limits and you needed 5-6 pounds to get in the top 30 teams.

Tough bite for us as we just missed too many fish. Only managed 3 that put us in 69th, but the prizes there were worth the entry. Been fishing it with Dad for 25 years and can't imagine missing it! Great time, for a great cause, going against the best in the area. We'll give 'em heck next year!

See everyone at Acheson's Monday!


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the report WS!

I wish we would have fished it. We fished the MD's when i was younger. Me and dad are entered for the Miami County Builders tourney up there on 14 Sept. 

And i won't have time to pre-fish. :lol:


----------

